# Been MIA but I'm back!!



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm sorry we have been missing in action yet again - I seem to never find time to really come on and browse around here.

Anyway - have taken some lovely shots of tobi lately and wanted to share them with his friends....hope you all like 





































lots of love,
Adele & Tobi xx


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh Adele, I missed you and Tobi so very much <3 I am glad that you checked in with some VERY ADORABLE pictures of Tobi!!! Is that a second hair cut that he got? awwh it looks nice. I love these pictures. He is sooooo sweet looking at you in that last photo ^_^
hugs
Kat


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Tobi is adorable!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures... what a
cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hi Kat!

I'm so pleased you are on - really wanted you to see his latest pics, now I have a decent camera (iphone) Glad you like them...he is a photogenic little boy and he stands still more, so much easier to get good ones! Hope you and yours are well - we missed you!!

Thanks harrysmom - he is a pain in the butt but so pretty!! haha!! x


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

NIMaltese said:


> Hi Kat!
> 
> I'm so pleased you are on - really wanted you to see his latest pics, now I have a decent camera (iphone)..he is a photogenic little boy !!


I can tell that he loves the camera :wub: WOHOO!!! Congrats on the iphone :chili:Now you can share the second you snap pictures :aktion033:
What program did you use to add the effect on the photos? Is it an application for iphone too?


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

The one with the kind of blue green cast is using hipstamatic (my fav iphone picture app)
The one right after that is using tiltshiftgenerator app(there is a free or paid version - I have the paid so I can use pics I already took, but both work great)

I <3 my iphone!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome back!!

So glad to see you and Tobi here again!

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hello you!

I was looking for your posts on here too - Milo is looking as handsome as ever!
I am going to try and contribute more in here...really missed reading all the malts adventures! How are you? x


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome back Tobi and Adele!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I joined while you were "gone". Nice to meet you:blush: I just love your Tobi:wub::wub:. He is so beautiful! Gorgeous face and he looks so sweet.:Sooo cute:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

NIMaltese said:


> Hello you!
> 
> I was looking for your posts on here too - Milo is looking as handsome as ever!
> I am going to try and contribute more in here...really missed reading all the malts adventures! How are you? x


Thanks 


I'm good 
Really glad you're going to post more!:chili:

(did you know Belfast dog show is on today? Toys are on today anyway)


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

thanks for the nice words kutsmail1 and aprilb! Hopefully I'll be around a bit more again and get to know you guys too! Adorable fluffs you both have too....awwww! <3

Amby - I didn't know it was on. Wonder if tobi's breeder is up for it. I just texted her as I've not spoken to her in an age and wanted to update her on tobi's progress to date.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, tobi just melts my heart!!! He is so precious and has the cutest face ever!!! Thank you for sharing those darling pictures!!!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

NIMaltese said:


> Amby - I didn't know it was on. Wonder if tobi's breeder is up for it. I just texted her as I've not spoken to her in an age and wanted to update her on tobi's progress to date.


Last time I spoke to her she was planning on showing her Delcost boy there


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome back!  

Tobi is just too cute!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Toby is just adorable :wub: :wub: glad you are happy to post more now  

Btw, I <3 my iphone too


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome back.  Tobi is such an adorable little boy! His hair cut looks so cute on him, too! :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

NIMaltese said:


> The one with the kind of blue green cast is using *hipstamatic* (my fav iphone picture app)
> The one right after that is using *tiltshiftgenerator* app(there is a free or paid version - I have the paid so I can use pics I already took, but both work great)
> 
> I <3 my iphone!!


I gotta check these apps up  

My very favorite photo app so far is ColorSplash - you gotta check it out too. You might also like it. 

I didn't know about the 2 apps that you mentioned, but will sure search for them to install 

Hey, now I am expecting tooooones of Tobi photos :wub::chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so, so cute!!!! :wub::wub::wub:

Welcome back!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Handsome boy! I love his hair cut!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hehe - thank you everyone on your kind words. Tobi loves his haircut too...less hair = less brushing 

Kat - I already have colorsplash...we have great fun with it! I can pm you some other really good photo apps if you want? Hipstamatic is awesome though...probably my fav!

Amby - she texted me back last night after the show. I needed her email again as I'd lost it. Just mailed her some nice pics of the tobster, so she can see him all grown up! Are you looking to get another maltese from her?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

NIMaltese said:


> Kat - I already have colorsplash...we have great fun with it! I can pm you some other really good photo apps if you want? Hipstamatic is awesome though...probably my fav!


Oh I sure would LOVE to :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi! Welcome back! Your Tobi is so cute...I love all his pictures!:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tobi is so cute!! :wub:welcome back!


----------

